# how change language crysis2?



## karthik subbaraman (Sep 14, 2011)

hi guys!

how to change entire language of crysis2 to English.......
(for video,menu and entire game)

thank u


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

So your game is in a different language 

see this-
EA Forums


----------



## karthik subbaraman (Sep 14, 2011)

yes its Spanish now need to change it to English.....................


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2011)

AFAIK language option is available during installation...u must have selected spanish during installation...
& few games have language control option in Menu or launcher menu...


----------



## karthik subbaraman (Sep 14, 2011)

nop there was'nt any option like that , but i can't even see the english.pak file and video.pak in english all files are in spanish....... where will i get those files...........? this is crysis2 but it was fully loaded in spanish.... gdfbinary is also espanyol

i renamed the system.cfg language to english but the same.........


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2011)

^^
Is it a downloaded version...?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2011)

karthik subbaraman said:


> nop there was'nt any option like that , but i can't even see the english.pak file and video.pak in english all files are in spanish....... where will i get those files...........? this is crysis2 but it was fully loaded in spanish.... gdfbinary is also espanyol
> 
> i renamed the system.cfg language to english but the same.........


if that's the case then the whole game is only in Spanish language & u can't help it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 14, 2011)

Install it by activating and redownloading through Origin?


----------



## karthik subbaraman (Sep 14, 2011)

is there any way to get gdfbinery.en.us.dll , english.pak , videos.pak of crysis 2 so i cud arrange it...................






core i5-2400|intel dh67bl|4 gb ram|dell st2220l|seagate 500gb|logitech k200|cm gx550 psu|cm elite 430|altec lancing vf2521


----------



## d3p (Sep 15, 2011)

Is it a downloaded version ??? 

I doubt whether its a Pirated Version downloaded using Torrent or some file sharing


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2011)

@OP: Please let us know what type of copy you hold. If you do not tell us the truth, expect no help what so ever. 

@Rest: let us keep the piracy discussion and the mud-slinging out.  We all know who does what.


----------

